# Personal Carry Gun For Wife



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi,

I tried to do a search on this but can't seem to find the right key words (I tried "personal carry, defense, women, wife," etc.) so I thought I'd just ask...what would you recommend? My wife is small and has trouble racking the slide on my autos. Maybe she'd be better off with a small revolver. Something like a S&W model 60? Or, a small DA auto (wouldn't have to rack the slide)? I'm open to suggestions. Thank you.

Tom


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

You could let her try a model 60 they are great guns. It may also be possible that she is trying to rack the slide wrong. Has she tried holding the gun in her right hand along the front of her body and using her left had across the top of the slide pushing to the left with the left hand and to the right with the right hand. That technique can tend to be easier than just pulling back on the slide with your fingers. Even if that technique works she may still have problems loading the magazine. In which case she will still need to look at revolvers.

Whatever she decided take her to the store and let her pick out what she wants and what she thinks is the most comfortable. I would also not get anything smaller than a 38.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, undoubtledly, U will get some recommendations. But 1 thing to consider. Too many husbands go buy a gun for their girlfriend/spouse. EVen if U narrow it down, take her to the store and let her pick what she wants. Otherwise, she may not be happy, and then will blame U. If she doesn't like it later, at least SHE was the one who made the decision....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Rule #1: Let her pick the gun!

Keep in mind that women who lack the strength to work an auto slide often have difficulty with the long, heavy-ish DA trigger pull on a revolver. If she has trouble with that, you might think about some action work.

Racking the slide is more about technique and practice than actual strength. 9mm pistols are usually pretty lightly sprung, especially the larger guns. Browning P35s, Berettas, CZ75s, and 9mm 1911s all have slides that are pretty easy to work. Kahrs are pretty stiff, as are the small Glocks. But with the right technique, I am sure she can rack a slide. If she can physically lift 10-15 pounds, she should be able to run a 9mm slide if she does it right.

My wife generally uses the overhand technique, where the cupped weak hand grasps the slide from above. Pull back with the weak hand while thrusting forward hard with the strong hand (which is in a firing grip). She's 5'2" and can load my .45 Commander and all our CZ and Glock 9mms fine, and also our toughly sprung little KelTec .380/.32s.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Recommendations:
1 Let her pick it out her own!
2 If you don't listen to #1 then you'll need the following list ;
earplugs to be in the house
a 16' x 16' doghouse with heat and air,cable tv, comfortable chair, small frige, microwave, and bathroom.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife has the same problem with most of my autos. My 1911 she struggles with, my Beretta she can usually manage, my XD is darn near impossible, but my new USP Compact I just bought is very easy for her.

She really likes my XD, even though she struggles with it, but now she LOVES my USP. My wife's 5'8" and 140lb or so (baby weight, lol), and for a long time I thought she was just trying to rack the slide wrong, so I'd show her, and show her again. Eventually, I realized that she really _isn't_ strong enough (grip, I think) to do it. But man, I showed her that USP... she took it and first try...piece of cake. (BTW, my wife does not carry, and is just learning to shoot)

I agree with the other guys- let her choose what she wants. My wife wanted a .38 snubbie (one of those "Airweight"?? ones) for a while because "It's cute." :smt021 I told her she probably wouldn't like it, so we rented one and she fired about 3 shots and was done with it.

Anyway, I know they're expensive, but check out some HKs. The USPc is only a little bigger than my XD subcompact: as thin or thinner, 1/2" or so taller, and 3/4" longer maybe, and they have all different "Variants" (safety, decocker, SA/DA). Also, I'm sure that the HK P2000sk is as small or smaller than the XD sub. I've never checked out a 2000sk, but if they're as easy to operate as the USPc, then she shouldn't have a problem at all. I don't mean to sound HK biased, lol...I just bought the thing today and haven't even fired it! Just my $.02!!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Beretta 86FS with tip-up barrel. Don't have to rack the slide. Just my .02


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> Beretta 86FS with tip-up barrel. Don't have to rack the slide. Just my .02


Yes, I used to recommend that one as well. But, they are hard to find. I tried to find one new in my area of TX for several months last year and just gave up.


----------



## bh-il (Jan 23, 2007)

*Wifes choice*

I just got my wife a 38 special revolver, because she likes the simpleness of operation and the choice of DA-SA.
A nice used model 15 Smith and Wesson with Hogue grips. Smoothest trigger pull that I ever remember shooting. Came from a local police department and is engraved with the PD stock number. Other than that, it looks like new.

And the best part. Only $100 from a friend that runs a gun store.
And the wife insisted that I get her a gun. Gotta Love It.:smt083


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I get my computer back I'll post a link for ya.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

You got a personal carry gun for your wife?
. . . .
Wow, nice trade!

(Sorry, somebody had to do it.) :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll echo some others here...

Let her pick it out 

Make sure she is comfortable with the manual of arms 

Make sure her chosen gun is 100% realible

Practice Practice Practice


All that being said, my wife prefers a Colt Mustang in .380


----------



## Tecumseh (May 25, 2006)

You might try www.corneredcat.com

Let her decide what she wants to carry and dont go out there buying it for her. It is her choice not yours. Would you like it if she decided what you should carry?

Your best bet is to let her fire some guns and take her to the range to get some hands on experience with different guns.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I took my wife out to the gun stores 30 odd years ago and let her finger print anything in the house that caught her fancy. She picked a .32cal Mauser. She practiced untill she was very good with that little gun. She still has it but she is carrying a .380cal Colt Government or a .45cal S&W ss Government. All I can say is BG beware.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife had problems operating the slide until she started holding the slide and pushing the handgun. It's a lot easier that way.


----------

